# Enclosing a porch



## Raven12

Anyone have a ballpark figure on how much it would cost to enclose an existing porch?


----------



## Navgatr

I guess it depends how big the porch is and what kind of materials are used. 
Do you want just screened in, or full walls with a couple windows?
Does it already have a roof over it?
What type of roofing?
What type of siding?


----------



## Raven12

I would like as many windows as possible which I know increases the cost. I was on a site today that said the cost would be around $15 per square foot (more with windows). I was curious as to if that is an accurate estimate. Nothing will need to be done to the roof. The siding is vinyl.


----------



## Navgatr

I'm not sure why he quoted in square feet if the floor and roof are already there. Did he mean per square foot of wall/window area?


----------



## Raven12

It doesn't say. This is why I asked the question. I don't have a clue on the matter and I am doing research. A relative slapped on walls to his porch with a friend's help but I would want mine to look a little better.


----------



## RonM

I have a 12 x 22 screened and got a price to close it in with windows and last year the price was $5400. completed.......


----------



## Raven12

Thanks Ron! That helps a lot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I would like as many windows as possible


We have a porch that was enclosed using sliding glass "patio" doors instead of windows.

It's not that great for keeping heat in at night, but it lets in LOTS of light, and collects a lot of solar heat


----------



## swollen tongue

beautiful house, by the way!!!


----------



## Raven12

Nice job! Love the deck too!


----------



## PlicketyCat

That quote is probably for linear foot of wall even though it says "square foot". In any case, $15 sounds about right for framing it in *IF* they're running electric, adding doors and windows, insulating between the studs (including the existing roof and floor), finishing the interior with drywall and trim, and siding the exterior to match the house. If they aren't doing all that, then your quote is high since it's not expensive to frame in some non-loading walls in an existing porch that's in good condition.

When I enclosed the 10x24 porch in a previous home, running windows along the entire length above the old handrail, it cost me just under $4k... and most of that was the windows and vinyl siding; the framing lumber, insulation, sheathing and drywall were only a couple hundred dollars. It took me 2 weekends to complete the construction work by myself, and another weekend to do the finish work and painting... so less than 60 man-hours (or woman-hours, in my case LOL). A contract team should be able to complete it in a couple of days.


----------

